# Ariens Snow Blower Belts



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I have an old school Ariens snow blower. It's an ST 1236 model number OHSK120 222001F (H) DOM 6346D

My problem is that I need a belt for it because it's slipping and not engaging the throwing tines. I've searched online for it, but came up empty. Does anyone know what the size is so I can just go to Pep Boys and get a replacement and a spare. Also, is it the same belt for the newer style 13hp 36"? 

Also, does anyone know the rocker valve clearance on this engine? I had to take the overhead valve off and replace a missing o-ring and need to know the rocker clearance. Thanks


Steve


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Just take the belt off and bring it somewhere and they should be able to match it up with something that will work.The belt may be stretched a bit but they should know what it is.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 13HP 36" Ariens in the shop right now and the V-belts have been on backorder for almost 2 weeks now... times are rough


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

The model number OHSK120 222001F is for the Tecumseh engine itself, not for the snow blower.

These are all the ST1236's I can find at jackssmallengines.com

924076-000101 ST1236 ,12hp Tec., 36" Blower
924085-000101 ST1236, 12hp Tec., 36" Blower
924085-001110 ST1236, 12hp Tec., 36" Blower
924085-003670 ST1236, 12hp Tec., 36" Blower
924092-000101 ST1236E ,12hp Tec., Electric, 36" Blower
924103-000101 ST1236, 12hp Tec., 36" Blower
924316-000101 ST1236, 12hp Tec., 36" Blower
924321-000101 ST1236E, 12hp Tec., Electric, 36" Blower


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I will ask my father tomorow if I think of it.
But why not go to the local ariens dealer and ask them ? It would take less time and energy then looking on line I just don't ge the lets ask online instead of going to the local dealer. Another benefit is they can sell you other parts that pep boys


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

It's very simple to find any Ariens part you need
http://partsradar53.arinet.com/scri...oginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer&partner=ARNC


----------

